

Government report finds Gay and Bisexual Americans are more honest - cyphunk
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/15/health-gay-usa-idUSL2N0PQ1GF20140715

======
informatimago
Misleading and incorrect title.

    
    
       (Reuters) - U.S. government data released on Tuesday showed that 2.3 percent of American adults are either gay or bisexual and that these men and women more often reported serious anxiety and having self-destructive habits than their straight peers.
    
    

Of course homosexuality is self-destructive in that it prevents the
continuation of life and procreation in sexued animals.

